# Deal on crab legs in PCB



## Milkman (Mar 13, 2017)

Both the Jacks seafood buffet locations are $20 for all you can eat through March for age 50 and over. Super deal imo.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, in 7 more years I'll be able to take advantage of that deal.



It does sound like a good deal, though. I haven't bought crab legs in forever due to not being willing to pay what they want for sub-standard clusters at my local stores.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well, in 7 more years I'll be able to take advantage of that deal.
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like a good deal, though. I haven't bought crab legs in forever due to not being willing to pay what they want for sub-standard clusters at my local stores.



I know what you mean, regular price on that buffet is $35. 

The ones I had Sunday night were excellent. Steaming hot legs added every few minutes. I made one of my 3 trips to the bar a plate full of the crab claws that were lying loose.  Based on grocery store prices I am confident that I ate over $50 worth of crab myself.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok, now I'm really interested. What is this place, and do they have this deal in Georgia?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Ok, now I'm really interested. What is this place, and do they have this deal in Georgia?



I dont know about them having any places in Ga.  In PCB they have two places along the beach. One on Thomas Drive is Capt. Jacks Buffet. The one down toward the Pier Park is Jack Bishops Buffet.

http://www.bishopsbuffetpcbeach.com/


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 14, 2017)

That's a looong drive for cheap crab


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> That's a looong drive for cheap crab


 agreed
Thus the reason I placed it in the salt water forum.  I think these guys frequent that vicinity.


----------

